# WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

At lunch I stopped off at Sportsmans on Riverdale Rd. I was amazed, no bullets , no powder, no primers and not a single AR of any make in sight. It ain't lookin good. :evil:


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

Impact is the same way, me and the boy went in there last Tuesday and all the ARs were gone except for a couple of the 9mm ones. Very little ammo left. -)O(-


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, and watch for ammo prices to be pretty high at the gunshow as well. At least a couple industries will be doing pretty well for a while.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Coonhunter557 said:


> *Impact is the same way*, me and the boy went in there last Tuesday and *all the ARs were gone *except for a couple of the 9mm ones. Very little ammo left. -)O(-


Impact in West Valley looks like that....the AR walls are bare...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Impact is always out of everything. That is why I dont look there. I just place an order online for about 30 lbs of powder and some primers. I actually stocked up about 9 months ago. I have a Stag complete lower sitting around. I am playing with the idea of selling it.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I read that SW was bought out and the empty shelves are due to vendor / credit issues. I hope they don't turn into another 'sports authority'. :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sports Authority................. NOT. You mean Clothing Authority. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Sports Authority................. NOT. You mean Clothing Authority. :roll:


That's only half true, you ever try to buy decent hiking boots there?? :?

They do sell good golf equipment though....... :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

See , I told you so...............Golf isn't a sport. Jeez .45 , I woulda thought you would know that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

If it does not involve a firearm, then it isn't a sport! :twisted: 
(Archery excepted.) :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> If it does not involve a firearm, then it isn't a sport! :twisted:
> (Archery excepted.) :wink:


Artoxx you get bonus points. :lol:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

What's Golf???


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I've had similar experiences trying to get a magazine extender for my 870. They're gone............. I should have been more on the ball and stocked up on my hand loading stuff earlier this year.

Maybe we should tax the **** out of the freedom of speech amendment, make a bunch of restrictive laws, and allow only some things to be said. I wonder if some people would then finally get the clue. Last time I checked, words have gotten people killed too.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

shotgunwill said:


> I've had similar experiences trying to get a magazine extender for my 870. They're gone............. I should have been more on the ball and stocked up on my hand loading stuff earlier this year.
> 
> Maybe we should tax the **** out of the freedom of speech amendment, make a bunch of restrictive laws, and allow only some things to be said. I wonder if some people would then finally get the clue. Last time I checked, words have gotten people killed too.


I take it you don't listen to the radio much. :?: 
Since the Janet Jackson "wardrobe malfuntion", broadcasters in general, and _*RADIO*_ ( :shock: :? :roll: :?: ) in particular, have been so restricted that they can hardly talk at all for fear of $100,000 fines for the slightest mistake. :shock:

The BOB and TOM morning show on 101.1 has had to so severely restrict their on air activities that it is hardly worth listening to anymore. :roll: 
Stuff that they have been playing for 15 years is now illegal, and they continually reference the "remember" function when trying to play anything, followed closely by the "too bad we can't play that anymore" comment. :evil: :x

The FCC is at least as big a Gestapo organization as the BATFE and just as likely to steal your stuff ($$$) for NO reason. 
You may not realize it but we live in a police state already, and the only reason that they have not enslaved us is because there are still MILLIONS of gun owners in this country who WILL fight back if they move too fast. 
That is why "common sense" gun control is so popular with them, and so dangerous to us. They can nickle and dime your freedoms to death bit by bit, take away your high cap mags, then your flash suppressors, then your "black" rifles in entirety, then your handguns, then your semi-automatics, then your pumps, then your "sniper" scopes, then your long range rifles, then your single shots, then... 
All that a "firearms license" is is a directory to who has what, and where to go when they decide to take it.

Look at California and New York. Black rifles ALL registered, some outlawed, no grandfather clause, homes broken into by "law" enforcement when they decided that the guns were too dangerous. (Streetsweeper shotguns comes to mind.)
Look at Great Britain, Look at Australia. Look RIGHT HERE! Wake up people, Hitler is back in town and this time he is after US. **O**


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Artoxx, I agree with you. I too, remember being able to listen to camel toe and dicken's cider on the bob and tom, and now of course you can't. 

Artoxx, I had the pleasure of picking up Red Dawn for a steal at Wal-Mart the other day. I sat down and watched it, because I had remembered loving it as a child. When I watched with my now adult eyes, I was surprised at how close it comes to things that are happening today. Go watch it again.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have watched that movie so many times I could practically write the dialog. :lol: 

There are a lot of things that do not apply anymore directly, but with very little imagination you can replace the NON relevant items with equally valid issues. 

Soviets? nope. MUSLIM TERRORISTS? Uh, yeah. :x 

South American insurgents? YEAH! ******* invasion ringing any bells? :x :x :x :evil: 

The characters are different, mostly, but the potential for similar scenarios is unlimited. :!:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, when I watched just a little while ago, I was floored. It didn't take much imagination on my part to draw rather spooky parallels. The Cubans came up through Mexico, which with Mexico's government being as corrupt as it is, I could see almost any nation doing that. The whole re-education camps were a bit much in my opinion, but the Fairness Doctrine could be applied instead of a camp.

WOLVERINES!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> What's Golf???


What's Golf ??? Golf is something I'm going to start doing again if'in I don't start seeing more rabbits and catch more fish !!! :evil:


----------

